# First bike ride on dirt for Breeze



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Hi,

Yesterday, Breeze and I went for our first ride on dirt. The weather finally felt like spring even though there is still between 3 and 6 feet of snow everywhere. At least we were riding on dirt instead of snow. 
Breeze did awesome, but running on a fireroad, instead of .snow, is more tiring for her, so i need to be careful and build up her endurance slowly. She absolutely loved it though and she even graciously stayed still long enough for me to take a picture of her and the mountains.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Great job and stunning picture.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

That looks awesome.

Seeing people hiking or going on rides with their dogs with scenery like this..makes me loathe NJ even more.


----------



## RomanKul (Jun 1, 2018)

Great pic. It almost seems like you caught her in at the wrong moment. She seems to be deep in her thoughts. lol


----------

